# z twoją rodziną/z twojej rodziny



## adamste81

What is the difference with these two? I want to say "I hope you have a wonder Christmas Eve with your family" = Mam nadzieję, że masz wspaniały wigilię z twoją rodziną.....?? 

Thanks.


----------



## wolfbm1

Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz wspaniałą Wigilię ze swoją rodziną (together with your family).
Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz wspaniałą Wigilię u swojej rodziny (at your family's).

Edit: An example sentence with "z twojej rodziny":
Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz Wigilię z kimś z twojej rodziny (with someone from your family).


----------



## mcibor

Examples by Wolf are good and correct ones.
If you wonder what is the main difference

z twoją rodziną - with your family (instrumental - _narzędnik)_
z twojej rodziny - from your family (genitive - _dopełniacz)_


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz wspaniałą Wigilię ze swoją rodziną (together with your family).
> Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz wspaniałą Wigilię u swojej rodziny (at your family's).
> 
> Edit: An example sentence with "z twojej rodziny":
> Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz Wigilię z kimś z twojej rodziny (with someone from your family).


In these examples you can use both "twój" or "swój" without changing the meaning or style: "z Twoją" or "ze swoją". Note that courtesy requires to write "Twój" with a capital letter, but it does not apply to "swój".


----------



## wolfbm1

To me, "ze swoją rodziną" sounds a bit more cordial than ''z Twoją rodziną".


----------



## Thomas1

I think that both options are valid, but I'd use them in different contexts.

"ze swoją rodziną" sounds like a neutral statement. This seems to be the case of the OP's sentence. I'd expect the word "twój" to be triggered by something, that is to say by some contrast. For example:_
Mam nadzieję, że spędzisz te święta z twoją rodziną, a nie z obcą._ 
I think I wouldn't cringe at "ze swoją" either in the above sentence.

As to using capitalization with "twój", I would say it is a very much personal matter and quite often depends on the emotional proximity of the people as well as on the occassion. For one, in everyday contacts, I will  usually capitalise only 'ty' when I'm writing to my acquaintances, friends and, generally, to people who I'm on familiar terms with. If I'm writing to a very close person and there is a reason for that, e.g. a card with birthday wishes for a good friend, I will capitalise the first letter of words like "twój".


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> To me, "ze swoją rodziną" sounds a bit more cordial than ''z Twoją rodziną".



Why?


----------



## Thomas1

I think there is something to what Wolf's saying. I'd tend to use 'swój', or maybe even no modifier, if this is a plain wish without anything implied. In such circumstances, 'twój' does sound sort of blatant in the sentence in question.


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Why?


 It just sounds better in my ears, more "at home" (swojsko in Polish).
Why did Otter choose to say "Many Blessings to you and yours" or "Many Blessings to you and your loved ones" and not just "Many Blessings to you and your family"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> It just sounds better in my ears, more "at home" (swojsko in Polish).



It doesn't in mine.


----------



## Thomas1

There interesting information about the usage of "twój", "swój" or no pronoun at all, in the entry for "twój" in _Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo naukowe PWN SA:
Zaimek ten jest używany tylko wtedy, kiedy nie odnosi się do podmiotu zdania, wskazującego właściciela przedmiotu. Np.: Lekarz już zbadał twoją kuzynkę. (Podmiot: lekarz, zaimek odnosi się do dopełnienia kuzynkę.) Sprzedaliśmy korzystnie twój motocykl. Dlaczego oni korzystają z twojego telefonu? · Jeżeli rzecz, o której się mówi, należy do właściciela wskazanego przez podmiot, zamiast zaimka twój, twoja, twoje w odpowiednim przypadku, używamy zaimka swój, swoja, swoje. Np.: Podlej swoje kwiaty! Przygotowałeś swoje przemówienie? Poczekaj na swoją kolejkę. Wyjątkowo można użyć zaimka twój, twoja, twoje odniesionego do podmiotu zdania, jeżeli stanowi on część konstrukcji przeciwstawnej. Np.: Zwracaj uwagę twoim dzieciom, nie cudzym. W wielu kontekstach zaimki dzierżawcze są nadużywane, bo informacja o właścicielu wynika pośrednio z treści pozostałych wyrazów. Np.: Rozmawiałeś z twoim bratem o planach wakacyjnych? (poprawnie: Rozmawiałeś z bratem.).​
It basically agrees with what I wrote in one of my previous messages.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> There interesting information about the usage of "twój", "swój" or no pronoun at all, in the entry for "twój" in _Słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo naukowe PWN SA:Zaimek ten jest używany tylko wtedy, kiedy nie odnosi się do podmiotu zdania, wskazującego właściciela przedmiotu. Np.: Lekarz już zbadał twoją kuzynkę. (Podmiot: lekarz, zaimek odnosi się do dopełnienia kuzynkę.) Sprzedaliśmy korzystnie twój motocykl. Dlaczego oni korzystają z twojego telefonu? · Jeżeli rzecz, o której się mówi, należy do właściciela wskazanego przez podmiot, zamiast zaimka twój, twoja, twoje w odpowiednim przypadku, używamy zaimka swój, swoja, swoje. Np.: Podlej swoje kwiaty! Przygotowałeś swoje przemówienie? Poczekaj na swoją kolejkę. Wyjątkowo można użyć zaimka twój, twoja, twoje odniesionego do podmiotu zdania, jeżeli stanowi on część konstrukcji przeciwstawnej. Np.: Zwracaj uwagę twoim dzieciom, nie cudzym. W wielu kontekstach zaimki dzierżawcze są nadużywane, bo informacja o właścicielu wynika pośrednio z treści pozostałych wyrazów. Np.: Rozmawiałeś z twoim bratem o planach wakacyjnych? (poprawnie: Rozmawiałeś z bratem.).​
> It basically agrees with what I wrote in one of my previous messages.



It  sounds very systematic and can be used as a guide for good writing style, but in everyday speech, I think, the rules are not so meticuluously obeyed. The use of "no pronoun" (1), "swój" (2) and "twój" (3) will also depend on two factors:
- the degree of sentence (logical) stress on the possession (from 1 weakest to 3 strongest)
- the degree of definiteness of the noun determined by the pronoun, with (3) for not mentioned before to (1) for mentioned before or obvious from other context. Example: Rozmawiałeś  z bratem? (No other brother can be in question). Rozmawiałeś  z twoim/swoim bratem? (an other person's brother can be in question, "twoim" will put a stronger stress than "swoim".


----------



## Ania R.

Thomas1 said:


> I think there is something to what Wolf's saying. I'd tend to use 'swój', or maybe even no modifier, if this is a plain wish without anything implied.



I think no modifier the most natural way to speak when we talk about family. We would for example say _Rozmawiałam z bratem _instead of _Rozmawiałem ze swoim bratem_, because if we don't use any modifier, it's clear that we are talking about our brother. We will of course use modifiers if we want to say specifically say whose brother we are talking about. It's the same with_ rodzina_. I think we are most likely to say things like _Na święta jadę do rodzin_y or_ Baw się dobrze u rodziny_ etc.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> It  sounds very systematic and can be used as a  guide for good writing style, but in everyday speech, I think, the  rules are not so meticuluously obeyed. The use of "no pronoun" (1),  "swój" (2) and "twój" (3) will also depend on two factors:
> - the degree of sentence (logical) stress on the possession (from 1 weakest to 3 strongest)
> - the degree of definiteness of the noun determined by the pronoun, with  (3) for not mentioned before to (1) for mentioned before or obvious  from other context. Example: Rozmawiałeś  z bratem? (No other brother  can be in question). Rozmawiałeś  z twoim/swoim bratem? (an other  person's brother can be in question, "twoim" will put a stronger stress  than "swoim".



Perhaps using "twój" can be a regional feature in areas under influence  of non-Slavic languages. But I would probably NEVER use "Rozmawiałeś już  z twoim bratem?" in regular speach. Perhaps in a formal occasion, like  written Christmas wishes, it could be OK, but in general I can hardly  think of any other use of it. "Rozmawiałeś już ze swoim bratem?" is OK  though. 

The difference between using no pronoun and using "swój" pronoun seems to be somewhat more complex. Consider:
1. Rozmawiałeś już z bratem?
2. Rozmawiałeś już ze swoim bratem?

For my ear, in the former pair 1 is pretty neutral, while 2 is somewhat  emotional, perhaps stresses the posessive aspect, perhaps builds a  contrast to earlier conversation. Compare: "Zabrałeś już ten swój  samochód z mojego podwórka?", "Posprzątaj te swoje zabawki!" - in both  cases "swój", or actualy "ten swój" is actually a sign that the speaker  is loosing his temper. 

But in slightly different phrases:
3. Rozmawiałeś już o tym z bratem?
4. Rozmawiałeś już o tym ze swoim bratem?

4 looks for me to be more natural than 3.


----------

